# shotgun dipping



## tomcat58 (May 26, 2019)

someone in middle ga does camo dipping


----------



## bfriendly (May 26, 2019)

I saw some wraps on eBay I may check out


----------



## godogs57 (May 27, 2019)

There is a business in Warner Robins that did my shotgun. Absolutely perfect job.

http://oakridgecustomfinishing.com/


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 30, 2019)

I want to hydro dip the .22 mag I just bought. It has the plastic stock and has some light spray paint on it. 
I was going to buy a kit off Ebay or somewhere similar. 
I assume just lightly sand the stock then dip. Remove the barrel and action first of course. 
Anyone do it and have any tips? How did it turn out? I have a leaky 55 gal aquarium I was going to use.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 30, 2019)

I've done a couple...used the mydipkit.com product. Came out respectable.
The process is pretty simple.

Scuff the stock up with the provided pads...spray a base coat color (different for different patterns) 

The film can be tricky. Comes in a roll and is very thin. Wants to roll back up after you cut it to length. Fill your vat and lay it out on the surface, then you spray an activator on it. Pretty finicky on how much...too much and it melts..not enough and it don't stick 

Push the stock down thru it..I rigged some dowels to mine. 

Then you spray with a sealer.

Like most things...just gotta get the knack of it.


----------



## killerv (Oct 31, 2019)

you can try oakridge, but I have a hard time recommending them, the day I stopped in everyone was in a bad mood.


----------



## Priceroad (Oct 31, 2019)

If I were you I would keep looking.  Even if you have to go a ways to get it done. If you carry it to Oakridge you may not get it back till 2020.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 31, 2019)

Wanting to do it myself.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 1, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Wanting to do it myself.



Do it! Here's my timney triggered Savage 2506..lol trigger cost more than the gun. But now it's my fav

Pattern is God's Country


----------

